# Weak el nino for 09-10



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

[The latest info for next winter is as we head into summer a weak el nino should start which should peak near christmas then fade after that, analog years from which 2 la ninas occured followed by a weak elnino is 02-03 06-07 76-77 and 57-58 all were pretty snowy seasons along the east coast, as of now i already purchased 250 tons of road salt
since we used 200 tons this past season, bring it onpayup


----------

